# Grafiken aus Grafikliste exportieren



## chopper (12 November 2008)

Hallo,

kann man in WinCC Flexible alle Grafiken einer Grafikliste auf einmal exportieren

Gruss
chopper


----------



## johnij (13 November 2008)

chopper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man in WinCC Flexible alle Grafiken einer Grafikliste auf einmal exportieren
> 
> ...


 
NEIN..........................

wohin exp.?


----------



## Waelder (13 November 2008)

*Mach doch ne*

Erstmal welche Software ? Nehme mal an WinCC Flex oder ?
Mach doch eine Bibliothek in der du deine grafiken ablegst, dann kannst du sie weiter in andere Projekte Kopieren. Oder Mach die Grafik mit dem MS Paint auf in WCF dann speichern unter.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## chopper (13 November 2008)

@Waelder
Wieso nimmst du an WinCC Flexible. Wenn ich schreibe WinCC Flexible, dann meine ich auch WinCC Flexible!!!

Meine Frage war doch ob ich alle auf einmal exportieren kann, dass es einzeln geht ist mir schon klar. In andere Projekte kann ich sie auch kopieren in dem ich zwei Instanzen von WinCC Flex laufen lasse und direkt kopiere


@ohnij
z.B. auf die lokale Festplatte

Danke


----------



## Waelder (13 November 2008)

sorry wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.......


----------



## johnij (13 November 2008)

chopper schrieb:


> @ohnij
> z.B. auf die lokale Festplatte
> 
> Danke


 


In Ordner


```
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible Support\Graphics\...[/FONT][/FONT]
```


sind alle Grafiken gespeicherrt.

In der Miniaturansicht kannst Du alle Objekt, die Du schon im Projekt verwendest hast selektieren & kopieren


----------



## chopper (13 November 2008)

In "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible Support\Graphics\..." sind nur die Standard Grafiken, die WinCC Flex mitbringt gespeichert, jedoch nicht die eigen erstellen, oder ich finde sie nicht.

Danke


----------



## johnij (13 November 2008)

chopper schrieb:


> In "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible Support\Graphics\..." sind nur die Standard Grafiken, die WinCC Flex mitbringt gespeichert, jedoch nicht die eigen erstellen, oder ich finde sie nicht.
> 
> Danke


 
die eigenen Grafiken (die Du z.b mit Paint erstellt hast) kannst Du auch in den gleichen Ordner reinschmeißen.....damit Du die speicher (bei einem anderen Projekt) einsetzen kannst.

Wie gesagt: die eigenen Grafiken direkt vom WCF-Projekt zu exportieren
geht leider nicht........


----------

